# Some 4 Your Perusal!



## sawhorseray (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## JLeonard (Jul 13, 2021)

A whole bucket full of laughs today!

Jim


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 13, 2021)

But wait, there's more!


----------



## Colin1230 (Jul 13, 2021)

Epic post Ray! LMAO


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 13, 2021)

Funny stuff! Love it!


----------



## tag0401 (Jul 13, 2021)

Hahahahaha. Awesome!!!


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 13, 2021)

That was some of the best yet!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 13, 2021)

Loved em Ray!

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 13, 2021)

And the funny just keeps coming...JJ


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 14, 2021)

All real good ones, Ray.  Thanks for getting this day off to a good start.


----------



## clifish (Jul 14, 2021)

I will add to this


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 14, 2021)

If you are going to put up stuff using the F-word, start your own thread! The mods frown on that stuff, it's a family show. RAY


----------



## clifish (Jul 14, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> If you are going to put up stuff using the F-word, start your own thread! The mods frown on that stuff, it's a family show. RAY


Sorry...edited


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 14, 2021)

Thanks 

 clifish
, we just don't want to get into any trouble. RAY


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 16, 2021)

Good ones Ray.  I like the dog chasing rabbits.
Gary


----------

